# Some of my compositions



## Nathand

Hey everyone here are some compositions by me.

http://www.purevolume.com/NathanDever48657

The first one (my song 2) is a piano piece, that originally was written for viola and piano but I haven't recorded the viola part yet and am trying to decide if I should leave it as a solo piano piece, so if it sounds a little bare in parts, it's because there is a whole part missing 
Also, it is PLAYED POORLY and there are some mistakes so prepare yourself to cringe a couple times.

The second one (my song 3) is a very short classical guitar prelude

anyways, hope you enjoy something from one of my songs and would love to get some feedback from you guys.

- Nathan


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

Sounds great! I think song 2 might have too large a gap between melody and accompaniment. I think the accompaniment is a little too low - it doesn't sound as nice in that register on the piano as it does on the guitar. Also I think the harmonic change at 0:40 is too harsh - I mean it's out of keeping with the historical style of the previous music. And having the most 'offending' note in the melody amplifies the effect.
The run at 2:14 sounds to be in the wrong key.

Can you say how much detail you would like in the critique? I feel bad making these comments unless I know you have asked for them. Could you upload the sheet music so we can have a go?


----------



## Nathand

Thanks for the response! I'm confused about what you said about the accompaniment being too low for the piano and sounding better on the guitar though. To be honest with you I don't really know key signatures yet, so something very well may be in the wrong key, and I am very thankful for you pointing that out! I'm kind of new to music so this is very much appreciated.

EDIT: Don't feel bad, I put my music out there for feedback, if you honestly think it's the worst thing you have ever heard, then please tell me, seriously. Maybe some background on me would help you understand where I am coming from. I began the guitar in December of 2006, haven't had lessons on that yet, and the piano in May of 2007. On the guitar I am completely self taught and on the piano I am mostly self taught, although I began taking lessons just this year in August. My point is, all of these things were written before I'd had any lessons so there are LOTS of gaps in my musical knowledge and they show in my compositions, so all of these things that you point out are extremely helpful to me.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

Nathand said:


> Thanks for the response! I'm confused about what you said about the accompaniment being too low for the piano and sounding better on the guitar though. To be honest with you I don't really know key signatures or yet, so something very well may be in the wrong key, and I am very thankful for you pointing that out! I'm kind of new to music so this is very much appreciated.


I kind of guessed. My first impression is that you are extremely talented and intuitive with music. I think a little training in classical harmony would help to guide you.

Your piece begins in Gb major (the most complicated key!) which looks like this:

Gb Ab Bb B Cb Db Eb F ------- (note: Cb is actually B natural.)

(You can also imagine this key as F# major)

The music alternates between Gb and Gb7 - which is throoughly idiomatic of the classical and romantic periods. 
At 0:40 you make a great modulation to Eb minor, but at this point it gets a big confusing the slip back to Gb minor is a bit soon and it quickly heads back to Eb minor.

I would suggest that you analyse some of the classical forms - by that I mean the large scale structures of pieces. Very often you find composers will have an introduction in the main key of the piece, and purposefully modulate to other key at various moments, and this gives a great feeling of experiencing a 'musical journey'.


----------



## Nathand

Thanks man! Yeah I started taking some lessons in August and am trying to learn theory and proper technique so hopefully my new compositions will be much better than these. 

- Nathan


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

Nathand said:


> I'm confused about what you said about the accompaniment being too low for the piano and sounding better on the guitar though.


If you thinking of a chord on the piano, say C major (C, E and G). How you space the notes depends on where on the keyboard you play it. For example, if you play Middle C and the E and G just above it, that sound fine. If you play the lowest C on the piano, and the E and G directly above it, it sounds horrible and muddy. In this register, you must space the notes out more, using a high G and E.

Your music "arppeggiates" the chord, but holding the pedal means that the notes still sound at the same time, and for my ears, it is a little too low for a closely-space chorded. It's not SO bad, but it's on the borderline, and gets a little muddy when you get lower, later in the piece.

If you notice on the guitar, almost each string is fret 5 of the previous string, which means it's impossible to play a closely spaced chord, thats why chords on the low strings of the guitar sound nice.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

Nathand said:


> Thanks man! Yeah I started taking some lessons in August and am trying to learn theory and proper technique so hopefully my new compositions will be much better than these.
> 
> - Nathan


Alright, but don't let rule-learning distract your natural compositional skills 
I'm really impressed with how stylistically accurate this piece is.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus

Any more opinions on these pieces? Come on!


----------



## Nathand

not to be a bother but I really would love some more feedback!

thanks,

- Nathan


----------



## chillowack

The piano piece is very good, considering you're so new to piano and music theory in general! 

I agree with Ignis that you have a natural talent, and I foresee great things from you if you stay on the path of learning and creating.


----------



## MJTTOMB

Nathand said:


> not to be a bother but I really would love some more feedback!
> 
> thanks,
> 
> - Nathan


They truly are fantastic, i loved them both. if you want really detailed analysis, gimme some time and i can write some up. For your guitar piece, I'd suggest you listen to some pieces by Hector Villa-Lobos. Brilliant composer. You've got a great amount of talent by the sound of it, and i think if you could get some really good influences, you could make it pretty far.


----------



## Nathand

MJTTOMB said:


> They truly are fantastic, i loved them both. if you want really detailed analysis, gimme some time and i can write some up. For your guitar piece, I'd suggest you listen to some pieces by Hector Villa-Lobos. Brilliant composer. You've got a great amount of talent by the sound of it, and i think if you could get some really good influences, you could make it pretty far.


thanks you guys I appreciate the feedback. About the guitar piece, it's more of an exercise kind of thing that I generally like the feel of, not really a proper piece as there isn't much of a melody. I've got another piece that I'll record and put up later that I like more. I do like Villa-Lobos, his first prelude for the guitar is great. I think my favorite two composers for the guitar though are Sor and Barrios.

- Nathan


----------



## maestro compositore

The guitar piece is give or take a few notes... the same a a bach prelude I know...


----------



## Nathand

maestro compositore said:


> The guitar piece is give or take a few notes... the same a a bach prelude I know...


which one?


----------



## maestro compositore

not sure.. id have to look further into it.. but its practically the same chord progression and arpeggiation


----------

